# Off thread thread thread



## tresrikay

What this site is crying out for is an off thread, thread,


----------



## Pioneer

Aj as me crying when he goes off fred but yeh, an off fred, fred would be good for freds that are off fred.

Happy fredin


----------



## zeezee16

Hi all, hope to go fishing up around Oban in july.
WITH FRED.
ZZ


----------



## Pioneer

Should that travellers rest be under pub stopovers


----------



## Randonneur

What's Fred done to deserve everybody being off him then.


----------



## ajs

...


 yehhh.. yehhhh bring it on.. common then
...let see anyone go off fred on this fred then 

no.. ang on amin here lads.

.. if you keep goin off fred then i'll have to scroll fer miles and miles to find where it began 
to go off fred in order to find the on fred that was off fred to start with 

 now cummon.. you wouldn't do that te me ... would you 

 kinell... i need a lie down after that mollix 

 regards 
aj

_  btw treasureflickie this is the bestist fred you've ever started... I’ll buy you a wiksey for this... honest 


oooohhhh sorry... was that off fred.. no yer see... i cant even buy you a wisksey cus its off fred _


----------



## watchthis

Pioneer said:


> Aj as me crying when he goes off fred but yeh, an off fred, fred would be good for freds that are off fred.
> 
> Happy fredin


 

Hi 
This is Fred speaking dont like my name being taken in vain. For years I was called Fredbare.  I an old person now and I've got right's you know. And I will probably report you to some department in the goverment and I will get lot's of compo...then I can buy an A class and with what's left over and there will be lot's I will buy a very large pension
Bye for now
freddie


----------



## runnach

watchthis said:


> Hi
> This is Fred speaking dont like my name being taken in vain. For years I was called Fredbare.  I an old person now and I've got right's you know. And I will probably report you to some department in the goverment and I will get lot's of compo...then I can buy an A class and with what's left over and there will be lot's I will buy a very large pension
> Bye for now
> freddie



Agh but you is a freddie not a fred, you signs off freddie not fred which makes you not fred at all but off fred!!.

If you was at Tresirikickies hoose and posted tugether, it would be a freddierick post.? 

now this would be still off fred coz only one of you could be a fred.

and has for a class ? wot u want one of them for ? crap if you hit a moose!!..
them little Merc peeppee carriers..

Peepee ...he int a fred either ...

well off fred now so off for a walk 

Channa ( not a fred , tom dick or harry !!)

Now I am off fred but mmmmm


----------



## watchthis

channa said:


> Agh but you is a freddie not a fred, you signs off freddie not fred which makes you not fred at all but off fred!!.
> 
> If you was at Tresirikickies hoose and posted tugether, it would be a freddierick post.?
> 
> now this would be still off fred coz only one of you could be a fred.
> 
> and has for a class ? wot u want one of them for ? crap if you hit a moose!!..
> them little Merc peeppee carriers..
> 
> Peepee ...he int a fred either ...
> 
> well off fred now so off for a walk
> 
> Channa ( not a fred , tom dick or harry !!)
> 
> Now I am off fred but mmmmm


 

Stop it or I will sue!!!!!!
with my name it's either Fred, Freddie, Freddy, Fredbare, Fredbear, or as I was called in my younger days--Mad Frogy's Green so be careful..I  am known to be lethel!!!!!...Now where's me slipper's I need a rest---buxxer I've got them on the wrong feet now--that all your fault...that's more compo for stess!!!!!
Bye for now
Freddie, Fred, Fredbare, Fredbear, Freddy, and MAD FROGY'S GREEN


----------



## watchthis

And besides Channa 
You have not gone for a walk cause your still on line---I'm watching you
Bye for now 
Freddie


----------



## maingate

Whoever started this Fred thread should stop it immediately.

It`s giving me the needle.

Pricks.


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> Whoever started this Fred thread should stop it immediately.
> 
> It`s giving me the needle.
> 
> Pricks.




  Darn-it... i knew it would upset some knit 



 regards 

aj


----------



## runnach

ajs said:


> Darn-it... i knew it would upset some knit
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> aj



Never ha be dashed

channa


----------



## Pioneer

watchthis said:


> Hi
> This is Fred speaking dont like my name being taken in vain. For years I was called Fredbare.  I an old person now and I've got right's you know. And I will probably report you to some department in the goverment and I will get lot's of compo...then I can buy an A class and with what's left over and there will be lot's I will buy a very large pension
> Bye for now
> freddie



Hi Fred, 
have you just come through the tunnel? cos this fred is a fred for a fred that's off fred, not a queue for a grant for an A class, but hey everyone who arrives through the tunnel can get a grant for something or other so why not our own Fred or Freddie.
No rise in me pension again this year, to many freds after government dosh
Take care Fred, keep the queue jumpers back Off fred again

regards,
Bill, and that's all you'll get from the government


----------



## watchthis

Pioneer said:


> Hi Fred,
> have you just come through the tunnel? cos this fred is a fred for a fred that's off fred, not a queue for a grant for an A class, but hey everyone who arrives through the tunnel can get a grant for something or other so why not our own Fred or Freddie.
> No rise in me pension again this year, to many freds after government dosh
> Take care Fred, keep the queue jumpers back Off fred again
> 
> regards,
> Bill, and that's all you'll get from the government


 
Bill, Bill, I got lots of bloody Bills..I think there's a Bill making factory somewhere!!!!. and they all seem to end up on my doorstep!!..I tried the Turban aspect but I could not quite get the lingo right (I could not talk and wave my head about at the same time!!!) ...I'll just have to think of something else
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## ajs

watchthis said:


> (I could not talk and wave my head about at the same time!!!)



 bet china can... he's got a screw loose 

 regards
aj


 awwwshucks...is this off fred ????
_

will you lot please stop feeding me... yer makin it tooooo easy_


----------



## runnach

if my head wern't screwed on I'd lose it 

Bin told that wun before

Channa


----------



## ajs

channa said:


> if my head wern't screwed on I'd lose it
> 
> Bin told that wun before
> 
> Channa




.... i've suddenly become an expert with a screw-driver...

 regards 
aj


----------



## runnach

ajs said:


> .... i've suddenly become an expert with a screw-driver...
> 
> regards
> 
> aj



 If you are any more gentle with a drill, you can have a go at the Hampsteads too!!! 

Just returned from the dentist, frickin sadist he is !!! still better than the molegrips I suppose )

channa


----------



## Deleted member 5759

channa said:


> If you are any more gentle with a drill, you can have a go at the Hampsteads too!!!
> Just returned from the dentist, frickin sadist he is !!! still better than the molegrips I suppose )
> channa



Since when did dentures hurt, gummy!

Peter


----------



## coolasluck

channa said:


> If you are any more gentle with a drill, you can have a go at the Hampsteads too!!!
> 
> Just returned from the dentist, frickin sadist he is !!! still better than the molegrips I suppose )
> 
> channa





At least you can afford the dentist, i need some fillings but i really dont want to line those *******s pockets with my hard earned cash.It dont hurt enough yet!!!

OOps..... i think ive gone off fred again................


----------



## runnach

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Since when did dentures hurt, gummy!
> 
> Peter



Twas the sikaflex I used when the araldite ran out !!

Channa


----------



## maingate

The Dentist`s bill is only big because of the size of your gob Channa. 

Well, somebody had to say it before PJ did. This way, you will know it`s a joke and not lose your rag with PJ again.


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> The Dentist`s bill is only big because of the size of your gob Channa.
> 
> Well, somebody had to say it before PJ did. This way, you will know it`s a joke and not lose your rag with PJ again.




I’ll remove his teeth fer free... 




_ anyone got a spare stick of dynamite angin around??? _

regards 
aj


----------



## runnach

maingate said:


> The Dentist`s bill is only big because of the size of your gob Channa.
> 
> Well, somebody had to say it before PJ did. This way, you will know it`s a joke and not lose your rag with PJ again.



Indeed thank you very muchly 

btw tuther day we were talkin BJD's  I fink from the pain tonight thats what he must have used.

I hate this recycling lark 

Channa


----------



## tresrikay

coolasluck said:


> At least you can afford the dentist, i need some fillings but i really dont want to line those *******s pockets with my hard earned cash.It dont hurt enough yet!!!
> 
> OOps..... i think ive gone off fred again................



NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo...... Its fine to be off thread here .. in fact a few have been on thread even that fred who thinks a thread is a fred or a freddy or even a Fred er Rick.... We are even letting Rons on, cos there never wrong.
..........So far the argumentative b*****d's have stopped arguing...... Strangefate is making sense.... this Ted has all the signs of becoming the confessional of this site, where you can get all the rubbish in your head out.
You dont have to show anyone how to tweek a nipple or argue about wind turbans Gennyhaters or Solar towers........ You can even leave your teeth here.
Infact I fully expect Cameroon and Oddborn to see the light and find a place even their wild hallucinations will be applauded and an injection gently be  given


----------



## runnach

tresrikay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo...... Its fine to be off thread here .. in fact a few have been on thread even that fred who thinks a thread is a fred or a freddy or even a Fred er Rick.... We are even letting Rons on, cos there never wrong.
> ..........So far the argumentative b*****d's have stopped arguing...... Strangefate is making sense.... this Ted has all the signs of becoming the confessional of this site, where you can get all the rubbish in your head out.
> You dont have to show anyone how to tweek a nipple or argue about wind turbans Gennyhaters or Solar towers........ You can even leave your teeth here.
> Infact I fully expect Cameroon and Oddborn to see the light and find a place even their wild hallucinations will be applauded and an injection gently be  given



yer stretchin it now pal.

anyway when is this hallucination injection session ???? I got a pencil and paper to draw me thoughts, even get the paints out if there gud uns.

mmmmm ....cant read a thread and off fred  sindrome ??

new it 

Channa


----------



## ajs

.

 i see postin bollix is OK as well traasureflicky 

*and *[FONT=&quot]unintelligible[/FONT] dribble from the far east 

fekkit... bring back freds that stay on fred.. fer freds sake 

 regards
aj


----------



## Randonneur

Yer but they're talkin about givin fred the needle now.

Are these needle meets similar to those doggin' meets folk go to.


----------



## runnach

Randonneur said:


> Yer but they're talkin about givin fred the needle now.
> 
> Are these needle meets similar to those doggin' meets folk go to.



Never mind this bollix..stumbled across some interesting info re raleigh randonneurs today whilst I was in an investigating mood.

do you have on your frame ...a built in thingy mi gingy ...to hold spare spokes!! apparently part of the brief 

sad bit is still fubared in pinning down the parentage of my carlton ..but I have a cunning plan tracked down three peeps who worked in the factory that maybe able to shed light on my grod.

God I hate questions to which I cant find the definitive answer.

Channa


----------



## Randonneur

channa said:


> Never mind this bollix..stumbled across some interesting info re raleigh randonneurs today whilst I was in an investigating mood.
> 
> do you have on your frame ...a built in thingy mi gingy ...to hold spare spokes!! apparently part of the brief
> 
> sad bit is still fubared in pinning down the parentage of my carlton ..but I have a cunning plan tracked down three peeps who worked in the factory that maybe able to shed light on my grod.
> 
> God I hate questions to which I cant find the definitive answer.
> 
> Channa



Hi Channa,

Yes there's what's called a spoke keeper bracket arrangement on my left chainstay. You're supposed to keep a spare sprocket side and a spare non sprocket side spoke in them. It's to keep your spare spokes straight, and easy to get to, so they don't get all bent when you're carrying luggage.

Most people think that bike wheel spokes are the same length on both sides, but they're not due to the wheel dish effect. The spokes are slightly longer on the sprocket side due to the chainstays being being spread slightly wider from the wheel centreline to accommodate the gears.

Hope the people you have tracked down can help you, ask them if they remember Rex Johnson, he built my Randonneur.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## runnach

Randonneur said:


> Hi Channa,
> 
> Yes there's what's called a spoke keeper bracket arrangement on my left chainstay. You're supposed to keep a spare sprocket side and a spare non sprocket side spoke in them. It's to keep your spare spokes straight, and easy to get to, so they don't get all bent when you're carrying luggage.
> 
> Most people think that bike wheel spokes are the same length on both sides, but they're not due to the wheel dish effect. The spokes are slightly longer on the sprocket side due to the chainstays being being spread slightly wider from the wheel centreline to accommodate the gears.
> 
> Hope the people you have tracked down can help you, ask them if they remember Rex Johnson, he built my Randonneur.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave.



you have a sb Raleigh ? 

I will check the frame number lol

Listen if you ever feel the inclination to tease me with a little cycle tour, and can accomodate my psychotic Gsd ..I would love to have a ride.

Carlton's and randonneurs aside, I know some brilliant rides in Derbys, and a couple of wildy spots too.

Channa


----------



## Randonneur

Been a while since I've been anywhere on my bike, looking for work is taking priority now. Got to get my bike legs and bum back again, hopefully this year.

Used to ride around Derbyshire regularly when I went out with the bike club. Early start from Nottingham then out to the cafe at Whatstandwell and on to Matlock Bath or Crich or Riber for lunch then back to Nottingham.

Them were t' days when ah wor a lad!!!


----------



## tresrikay

I feel a thread developing here and as admin of this thread anymore spokes ...... will be ripped out and sprockets flung ninja style at forheads........ COMPRENDAY.


----------



## Randonneur

You do that and we'll have to give you a damn good thrashing with our bike chains.  

You never know, you might enjoy it!!!


----------



## tresrikay

" Maybe its because I'm a Randonnuer..... that I love Randon...town"


----------



## Randonneur

Spose we're back to givin' Fred the needle and watching him go doggin' then.


----------



## maingate

IT`S A SPECIAL SPOKE CARRYING ARRANGEMENT TO CARRY SPARE SPOKES.

I have never heard anything so ANAL in my life. That is why we need topics and stick to them, otherwise we will all finish up like the degenerates on this non-thread.

I would rather read a knitting pattern than the drivel on here. 

If I ever see a cyclist carrying spare spokes, he is going to get 5 ton of m/home up his jaxxie.


----------



## runnach

Randonneur said:


> Spose we're back to givin' Fred the needle and watching him go doggin' then.



One of the weird things of being back in the Uk is witnessing the car park pervert brigade on occasions.

You know the gig, parked up discreetly, then some tosser with all the space in the world parks almost up to your window, and nice vistas aside their gaze is at the motorhome..!!!!

Interestingly this is one thing that has never happened on a French Aire.( and no AJ far from disappointed)

I have a tactic but seeing it is well before 9 pm I couldnt possibly share 

Have I gone off fred ?? is this the fred we go off fred

Channa


----------



## runnach

maingate said:


> IT`S A SPECIAL SPOKE CARRYING ARRANGEMENT TO CARRY SPARE SPOKES.
> 
> I have never heard anything so ANAL in my life. That is why we need topics and stick to them, otherwise we will all finish up like the degenerates on this non-thread.
> 
> I would rather read a knitting pattern than the drivel on here.
> 
> If I ever see a cyclist carrying spare spokes, he is going to get 5 ton of m/home up his jaxxie.



gotr a lovely whippet pattern for an arran !!...I will pm 

Channa


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> IT`S A SPECIAL *SPOKE CARRYING ARRANGEMENT* TO CARRY SPARE SPOKES.
> 
> * I have never heard anything so ANAL in my life.* That is why we need topics and stick to them, otherwise we will all finish up like the degenerates on this non-thread.
> 
> I would rather read a knitting pattern than the drivel on here.
> 
> If I ever see a cyclist carrying spare spokes, he is going to get 5 ton of m/home up his jaxxie.




_ here ... here....._. give that man a pugstick...... _or should that be pugtick _

 regards 
aj


----------



## Randonneur

Never heard of a south african stiletto then??

Sharpened bike spoke stabbed into yer spine, instant paralysis!!!


----------



## LaughingHeart

All this threading and freding is begining to wear thin, or should I say threadbare. trying to thread my way through all the threads and freds has me totaly confused as to just what this off thread, thread is about! I will go off thread now to find a thread where I can pick up my own thread and return to sanity and post in a thread where the thread is less of a theatening nightmare than this fred....see!..You have me at it now! I want my Mummy!
Paol [thread headed]


----------



## Randonneur

Well it was an off Fred thread. Or was it an off thread Fred. 

I'm going to play wiv my spokes now, and watch out for main gates driving up jaxxies!! 

What's a jaxxie by the way???


----------



## LaughingHeart

Not shure just what a Jaxxie is, but apparently, this is where you park them!







A little off thread, I know, but Fred will like it!
Paol.


----------



## Randonneur

Oh look! There's a door for Fred and Freda in that one.


----------



## ajs

LaughingHeart said:


> Not shure just what a Jaxxie is, but apparently, this is where you park them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off thread, I know, but Fred will like it!
> Paol.



 i bet it's orrrff in freds jaxxxie


----------



## watchthis

ajs said:


> i bet it's orrrff in freds jaxxxie


 

Now-Now no noise in the cheap seat's!!!!!
or I'll sue!!
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## maingate

Who is this Sue?

Any relation to thread, err I mean Fred?


----------



## watchthis

maingate said:


> Who is this Sue?
> 
> Any relation to thread, err I mean Fred?


 

Nope just another name for Fred as it seem's as is all other word's
Bye for now
Freddie or sue


----------



## tresrikay

LaughingHeart said:


> Not shure just what a Jaxxie is, but apparently, this is where you park them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off thread, I know, but Fred will like it!
> Paol.



WHO has been taking photo's of the new washroom facilities on my new C.L....... they were meant to remain secret untill the grand opening.
This C,s ...as you can see has five stars appointed from the Salford Rail Arches Alcohol Appreciatin Society and a Plaque from them will be displayed in reception , next to the glass with the teeth in..............  anyone got an old shed for sale


----------



## Randonneur

There yer go.... we've gone from thread to Fred to shed, and that's without me puttin' me spokes in!!


----------



## maingate

All we need now is AJ.

Then we have a deadhead as well.


----------



## bigboack

maingate said:


> All we need now is AJ.
> 
> Then we have a deadhead as well.



So whos the head shed of this thread?? Is it fred??


----------



## tresrikay

bigboack said:


> So whos the head shed of this thread?? Is it fred??



Nah its, thread, ted, fred, led, med, jed,............. this thread is DEAD> ....sorry ded


----------



## Belgian

LaughingHeart said:


> Not shure just what a Jaxxie is, but apparently, this is where you park them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off thread, I know, but Fred will like it!
> Paol.



Did you steal that shed ! ?





[/IMG]
some people got a mighty cold down there !


----------



## LaughingHeart

Nope, never stole it. Aj used it and 'BOOM", it was gone! Blown right off thread!


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> All we need now is AJ.
> 
> Then we have a deadhead as well.





 this is not a shedthread so it cant be dead......he said 

now go lie on yer bedthread and play with yer headstead 



 regards 
aj


----------



## LaughingHeart

Now what in tarnation are we to do with AJ? On another thread, not this off thread, thread, I sent a nurse to him, but it just aint done the job! Me thinks I best send him a new nurse with a way of getting AJ to take his medication, so that he can regain some kind of thread in his head that just might put him in good stead instead of him flying off thread, even in this off thread, thread.
  Even Fred has said that  in his reply to another thread that AJ's head needs to be re lead onto a positive thread thus allowing him to thread his way through this off thread, thread in a more constructive manner. Fred said,'I can see no other way, than to re place the first nurse, who was obviously off thread with AJ's medication, and bring in a more 'on thread' and strickter nurse of the 'Old school type'.
 Having searched all medical threads and care for the unthreaded and off, 'off thread, thread' cure and care of such individuals, we found the perfect candidate. This very 'on thread' nurse will hopefuly get our poor off thread, thread, AJ better! I am now totaly confused and have lost the plot, so here is the new nurse....






Paol. [mad as the rest of ya!]


----------



## ajs

LaughingHeart said:


> Paol. *[mad as the rest of ya!]*




 now now.. don't do yer self down...yer betterer than that  ... fred said 

 retards 
aj


----------



## ajs

*off thread... but so what...*

.

treasuredickley and laimdate go to  London to donate sperm. 

It was a disaster! 

treasuredickley missed the tube  and laimdate came on the bus! 


regards 
aj


----------



## tresrikay

THE LAST TIME YOU WENT TO THE SPERM BANK IT WAS TO MAKE A WITHDRAWEL


----------



## maingate

What`s a London?


----------



## ajs

tresrikay said:


> THE LAST TIME YOU WENT TO THE SPERM BANK IT WAS TO MAKE A WITHDRAWEL




... it didn't work...appy now 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer

maingate said:


> What`s a London?



Must be her name, bit like Chelsea, old Clintons daughter


----------

